# [REQ] Stock battery for BAMF



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a request for any devs, if possible. I prefer the non-percentage battery. Just if anyone has time. 
I am currently running BAMF 3.0 RC4.9 but I switch to 1.8.6 sometimes so either or would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## patchnauty (Jul 27, 2011)

http://goo.gl/qDD0I

there you go..
thanks to zhp pilot from teambamf.net
i would assume nandroid backup first then flash via recovery. have not tried to use this for me but if it doesnt work nandroid back.


----------

